# empty stomach



## klc9100 (Jan 4, 2011)

ok, so if something says to take it on an empty stomach,

1 - how long before &/or after taking the "product" can you eat and it be considered taking it on an empty stomach?

2 - is it just solids that make you not have an empty stomach? like, would taking the "product" along with your other supps & a whey shake be OK, or not?


----------



## Built (Jan 4, 2011)

It really depends on the substance. I take synthroid for thyroid hormone replacement, and it is taken on an empty stomach - which for this purpose means at least two hours after eating, and at least one hour before eating once I take my dose.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 5, 2011)

it's winny. there was alot of debate in another thread about if it needs to be taken on an empty stomach or with food. it seems as though the final concensus was to take it on an empty stomach for best absorption. i was going to divide the dose up into 3 or 4 doses and was trying to figure out how that can be done and still take it on an empty stomach.

in this context, would a whey shake w/skim milk be considered food.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> it's winny. there was alot of debate in another thread about if it needs to be taken on an empty stomach or with food. it seems as though the final concensus was to take it on an empty stomach for best absorption. i was going to divide the dose up into 3 or 4 doses and was trying to figure out how that can be done and still take it on an empty stomach.
> 
> in this context, would a whey shake w/skim milk be considered food.



It has calories, even though not much, I would say it's food, but that's just me.


----------



## Built (Jan 5, 2011)

It's still food. Sorry.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 5, 2011)

Im in the same boat. The closest I'm going to get to an empty stomach is as soon as I wake up. I probably have about 30min before I eat anything. I really wanted to split the dose up to 2x/day but I'm not sure any more. I'm looking at 50mg.


----------



## Built (Jan 5, 2011)

An hour empty and an hour before eating should leave you pretty empty. I'm sure you can find a few two-hour slots over the day where you can tuck in your doses.


----------



## GMO (Jan 5, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> it's winny. there was alot of debate in another thread about if it needs to be taken on an empty stomach or with food. it seems as though the final concensus was to take it on an empty stomach for best absorption. i was going to divide the dose up into 3 or 4 doses and was trying to figure out how that can be done and still take it on an empty stomach.
> 
> in this context, would a whey shake w/skim milk be considered food.



It does not have to be taken on an empty stomach.  Don't worry...

Copy and pasted from Drugs.com:

*How should I take  Winstrol (stanozolol)?*

 Take stanozolol exactly as directed by your doctor. If you do not  understand these instructions, ask your doctor, nurse, or pharmacist to  explain them to you.
 Take stanozolol with a full glass of water. Stanozolol can be taken with or without food.
 It is important to take stanozolol regularly to get the most benefit.
 Your doctor may want you to have blood tests or other medical  evaluations during treatment with stanozolol to monitor progress and  side effects.
 Store stanozolol at room temperature away from moisture, heat, and direct light.

This is written by a doctor and reviewed by a team of doctors and pharmacists, all of whom I would trust more than people on a forum.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 6, 2011)

GMO said:


> It does not have to be taken on an empty stomach. Don't worry...
> 
> Copy and pasted from Drugs.com:
> 
> ...


 

why would a doctor prescribe winny? maybe for that purpose, you can take it with food. apparently for bodybuilding purposes, it's better to take on an empty stomach.

this is from naps:

_*Manufacturer*: Geneza Pharmaceuticals
*Pharmaceutical name*: Stanozolol
*Pack*: 100 tabs (10 mg/tab)

GP Stan 10 by Geneza Pharmaceuticals is an oral steroid which contains 10mgs of the hormone stanozolol. 

This is the same substance that is suspended in water in GP Stan 50 inj.. The oral preparation of this substance allows bodybuilders to avoid the discomfort of everyday injections which are the normally the protocol with the injectable version. *Due to the fact that taking this product with food can cause absorbtion problems, it is recommended that one take GP Stan 10 on an empty stomach for best results.* Some bodybuilders also choose to split up their dosage of GP Stan 10 throughout the day in an effort to keep blood levels as consistent as possible. 

_


----------

